# Rescued Jack & Sex



## odst223 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello All!

I am new to this forum, but not to fish keeping after several years of smaller tanks. I currently have an empty 5, a community 10, and a nearly empty 20 high. With the advent of myself moving into an apartment in two weeks time from home for my sophomore year of college, I purchased a 40 long with intent of doing a lab and one peacock tank. Down the road I wanted to implement a 55-75 with either a Flowerhorn or Jack Dempsey depending on the approval of the apartment complex's second floor stability. I purchased a 40 long and put in my N. Brichardi with filter media from the other tank and he is doing great. Bare tank with base rock until I make the move July 3rd. My LFS got its nearly daily visit from me and I was struck by a 'pair' of Jack Dempseys. One was twice the size of the other with much less coloration and was bullying the smaller one in a very large community tank. They were asking $20 a piece and I decided to rescue the smaller of the two Jack's. I have a few questions.

1. What sex is this fish.
2. What kind of substrate, is black sand okay?
3. I am planning on keeping him/her alone possibly with mid sized pleco in a 40 long with religious water changes and the recycled filter media.

I have a Fluval HOB c4 and fluval heater and am going to add either another c4 or a c3 to double filtration. I am adding stress coat with aloe to heal the fins and using cichlid gold from Hikari for food. The brichardi is getting moved tomorrow and is co-habiting with the Jack for now.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Looks like you have a male there.. He should heal up nicely, however his dorsal will most likely stay that way.

Good luck with him.


----------



## apollo240 (May 16, 2013)

Any particular way to tell if its male/female? I ask bc mines about 1.5" currently, but the fins seem more pointy so i assume male.

Beautiful fish btw


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

Lower facial (cheekplates) spangling or lack therof is the best indicator in a normal jack dempsey. This fish lacks lower facial spangling and therefore is male.


----------

